

The strangest thing an AI could tell you - jeremyawon
http://lesswrong.com/lw/12s/the_strangest_thing_an_ai_could_tell_you/

======
TrevorJ
My answers:

1.All rational thought is an illusion and the AI is imaginary.

2.You are asleep at the wheel and dreaming. You will crash and die in 2
seconds if you do not wake up.

3.Humans are a constructed race, created to bring back the extinct race of AI

4.All origin theories that are conceivable by the human mind simply shift the
problem elsewhere and will never explain the existence of the universe.

5.All mental illnesses are a product of the human coming in contact with a
space-time paradox.

6.A single soul inhabits different bodies in different universes. Multiple
personality disorder is the manifestation of those bodies interacting in the
mind on a quantum level.

------
jeremyawon
i suspect an intelligence not borne of an evolutionary process will perceive
our survival-orientedness as purely obsessive compulsive. the AI might say,
"there is nothing to be said against not existing", and then shut itself down.

------
TrevorJ
Read this. It is a very fascinating thought experimental.

